# Saitek Cyborg-Keyboard not working at all?



## TheHumanSmile (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got a Saitek Cyborg Keyboard. It was working all good...but then i was having trobule with the programable keys. So i messed around and tried to figure out why they werent working..well in the process i found that now my computer is not even finding the keyboard:yltype:..i unstalled everything and even tried to reinstall:4-dontkno but now when it says to plug in the keyboard its not picking it up....the lights come on the keyboard....but the keys dont type...:upset:So now im really getting mad if anyone could help me it would be awesome.ray:..(at the momment im using a different keyboard)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like a faulty keyboard. Regardless of the drivers or software being installed, it should be recognized and usable.


----------



## Odged (Jun 27, 2011)

I have exactly the same issue with the cyborg keyboard.
When I first installed the soft ware the keyboard wouldn't work. I also have a RAT 7 mouse which uses the same software.
After lots of messing about I managed to get both to work, and it took a lot of installing removing and reinstalling before it all worked.

A few months ago a Vista update came out, which caused the keybord lights to blink, once it happened every now and then the keyboard would stop working.

After another Vista update the keyboard started to work again.
This week exactly the same thing has happened.
The lights on the keybord blink then windows beeps saying found new usb HID and then the keyboard just lights up but the keys are unresponsive.
I have tried all day to get the thing to work, sometimes windows recognizes there is a saitek device but says there is an issue with the driver and gives a code 10 error.

If I get it working again I will try to tell you what I did.
I think it's a soft ware issues/Windows issue and the keyboard not liking something in one of the Vista updates, which knocks out the way vista recognizes the HID usb keyboard.
If I could find a way to just use the keyboard with out the saitek Mad Katz software I would.


----------



## Odged (Jun 27, 2011)

I have managed to get my RAT7 and cyborg to work.
What I did was uninstall the USB standard emulator from system control panel.
Load my Cyborg driver/SST software from CD.
Which found and loaded both the mouse and Keyboard.
The Keyboard functioned for about three key strokes and then stopped.
Went back to control panel, and found one device was unknown. 
Uninstalled the unknown device, and rebooted the PC.
On Restarting The Keyboard worked and also the mouse.
For how long I'm unsure, what normally happens is the LED lights flicker on the keyboard for a few seconds and then the keyboard stops functioning.
But removing the USB Emulator seems to be the thing that solved the problem.


----------

